# Imac mi 2011 bloqué sur Windows 8.1



## BobZzZ (4 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voici mon problème: 

J'ai gravé l'iso de Windows 8.1 sur un Dvd que j'ai ensuite installé sur mon IMac (mi 2011) après avoir ajouter une partition pour Windows en passant par l'utilitaire de disque. Jusque là aucun soucis. 
J'installe donc Windows en enfonçant la touche alt au démarrage et en sélectionnant mon dvd gravé. 
Je sélectionne la partition créer pour Windows et celui-ci s'installe correctement. 

Mais là catastrophe, en redémarrant mon IMac, celui-ci démarre automatiquement sur Windows. 
J'ai beau appuyer sur la touche "alt" au démarrage rien n'y fait, je ne peux pas sélectionner mon mac OS.. 
Même en restant appuyé sur Cmd+R, rien ne se passe. 


Quand je passe par le petit utilitaire bootcamp sur Windows pour choisir le disque de démarrage, il ne me propose même pas mon mac OS (seulement celui de Windows). 

J'ai vraiment tout essayé (du moins avec le peu de connaissance que j'ai en informatique) et fouiller sur beaucoup de forum mais rien n'a faire je me retrouve bloqué sur Windows. 

Pourriez-vous m''aider s'il vous plait? 

Merci d'avance. 

Cordialement, 

Alexis


----------

